# does this qualify for a husky musky?



## lekidd (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Holly Cats ,I"d say it would ! Good catch .


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks like you need a bigger boat. Nice nice muskie.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey I know that guy...


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice fish.... wonder when and where it was caught?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

kx36594 said:


> Nice fish.... wonder when and where it was caught?


Wasn't recently I can tell you that much :0 I'm guessing it Starts with an L and ends with an E.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

You should throw those little ones back!  Great looking musky! Congrats!


----------



## lekidd (Nov 18, 2004)

The fish was caught this past month at a southern Ohio lake while bass fishing. Note, no leaves on the trees yet. The fish was photographed, measured approximately 55 inches, then released. No weight, but it was a thick fish! I take exception to the starts with "L" and ends with "E" comment


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

lekidd said:


> The fish was caught this past month at a southern Ohio lake while bass fishing. Note, no leaves on the trees yet. The fish was photographed, measured approximately 55 inches, then released. No weight, but it was a thick fish! I take exception to the starts with "L" and ends with "E" comment





MassillonBuckeye said:


> Wasn't recently I can tell you that much :0 I'm guessing it Starts with an L and ends with an E.


Ahhhhhh snap! The mystery is solved. It was caught in a "Lake".


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's one beautiful Muskie.
Congrats to ya!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

When ya catch a Musky like that ya can exception to just about anything.That is a noteworthy Musky for sure. Ya might have released the Ohio state record. It weighed 55lbs. and was caught in 1972 I think in Piedmont Lake. Be nice to know the girth. Good job on releasing that Monster .I've never seen one that big in Ohio. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes that should qualify as a Husky Musky!


----------



## slatzing (Apr 10, 2015)

About 3 times over!!!


----------



## muskiehunter06 (Jun 9, 2012)

Caught at piedmont...i was told It was found dead on the shoreline few days later


----------



## mrmcak47 (May 13, 2009)

That's a beautiful fish. I hope your not saying that fish was found dead a few days later


----------



## slatzing (Apr 10, 2015)

died ...
Not surprising given how old the fish must have been. Apparently he had a great life! If he'd have been taken in for a state record then he'd died anyway. Gotta give the guy major credit for any release at all!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

slatzing said:


> died ...
> Not surprising given how old the fish must have been. Apparently he had a great life! If he'd have been taken in for a state record then he'd died anyway. Gotta give the guy major credit for any release at all!


That's the only reason my 51 1/2" from Piedmont is mounted. Caught on light line and she was exhausted when finally landed. Tried for over 1/2 hr to revive her but no luck so I spent the money and had her mounted. Know it was a female, the taxidermist said the egg sacks were empty and nothing in the stomach and she still weighed 40 lbs. 12 oz.


----------



## Striper Steve (Jul 19, 2016)

Great catch......catching these in the summer often result in them dying


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Striper Steve said:


> Great catch......catching these in the summer often result in them dying


It was caught in the spring...


----------

